
How To: Install OS X on Your Hackintosh PC, No Hacking Required - pius
http://lifehacker.com/348653/install-os-x-on-your-hackintosh-pc-no-hacking-required
======
eusman
nice, but the question is, what can i do more with OS X that I can't do
already with Windows and Linux?

~~~
inovica
Try it and see. At least this way you'll be able to see if there is anything
or if the OS works for you personally

~~~
justtease
When the intel OS X first came out I spent 3 days trying to set it up on a
Dell machine I had. What a joy when I got it running. I subsequently bought a
MacBook Pro and it has been a great machine - I run Windows and Linux on it
also via Parallels. OS X is a lovely oS (coming from a Windows background) and
I'd suggest playing with it - you might be pleasantly surprised

